# How to teach my cockatiel not to be scared of other people?



## Cerusia (Dec 6, 2018)

Hello!

I've had my cockatiel, Nirah, for about two years now.

She was partially handfed by her breeder and it was relatively easy to tame her. She's super cuddly, loving and trusting with me and knows a bunch of tricks to boot.

Unfortunately, she seems scared (or plain uncomfortable) when near other people, and I really don't know how to fix it.

I'd love for her to be at ease around other people and know that nothing is going to happen to her.

She doesn't need to be cuddly with them, but I just don't want her to think that she is being threatened.

There's really nothing that could have prompted this behaviour since she was like this from the beginning. Very much centered on me, but dislikes everyone else. She doesn't show outright signs of aggression, only hisses to tell people to stay away and then would rather run away than defend herself.

I've tried getting her to trust by letting my friends feed her a favorite treat and such but it doesn't seem to bear a lot of fruit, and I'd generally like her to understand that humans - whether they be me or not - do not pose a threat to her.

Does anyone here have any tips?


----------

